# SRG Baked Taters



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

Rubbed em down with EVOO some salt pepper. In the SRG for an hour.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 4, 2011)

MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........love taters


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2011)

Them gunna be some good spuds!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flash (Dec 4, 2011)

We found some White sweet potatoes on our last trip thru Georgia. Gonna have to try them in Smoker.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 4, 2011)

gotta love the spuds


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 4, 2011)

uummm   uummmmm...   dahells a SRG ??   gotta like a spud on the smoker


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> uummm uummmmm... dahells a SRG ?? gotta like a spud on the smoker




http://www.charbroil.com/ProductInfo/54-95-2100/The-Big-Easy-Smoker-Roaster--Grill.aspx


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ahhhhh...  got it now...  works pretty good on taters eh...   how bout meats and such..  doesn't look like a whole lot of grill area


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2011)

Got a steak to go with those taters?


----------

